
Happy Hour Virus - evo_9
http://www.happyhourvirus.com/
======
_sh
I love any technological approach to getting me to the bar sooner.

I've always wanted a 'timed SMS' app where you can queue up text messages and
set a time to send them. That way you can be enjoying happy hour while sending
off 'stuck late at office' and 'leaving soon' messages without thinking about
it.

Even better would be an app that plays background noise during your phone
calls: airports, offices, taxis, stadiums. Dial up where you want to be for
your call. Great for the 'still stuck at office' call, provided you could
drown out the noise of the rowdy bar you're in. Last I checked, Android didn't
have an API for that.

~~~
Lost_BiomedE
_" I've always wanted a 'timed SMS' app where you can queue up text messages
and set a time to send them. That way you can be enjoying happy hour while
sending off 'stuck late at office' and 'leaving soon' messages without
thinking about it."_

I think a lot of texting apps do this. When I used GoSMS it had this function.

------
shitlord
The BSOD screen needs to be more ugly. The font is too pretty to be
convincing.

------
s0rce
Doesn't work too well with multiple monitors. My other screens give away my
computers true non-brokenness

~~~
mey
Turning off the other monitor isn't too hard, although it did get me thinking
about HTML5's lack of multi-monitor support.

------
hnikon
Nice. I would also like to see an infinite compiling loop added for my coffee
breaks ;)

------
thwarted
I've been using /usr/libexec/xscreensaver/bsod for years for this.

I was having a conversation one time and xscreensaver kicked on showing the
BSOD mode, and the person I was talking to said "ha! your computer crashed!"
and I responded with "well, that's it, time to go to the bar."

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I when I first got the XScreensaver OpenVMS panic.

It fooled me for a couple of seconds.

------
ctide
Is this new or just a reposting? Seems odd that it's driving people to a jobs
page that lists no jobs.

------
oddshocks
In what way do the nice appearances and animations suggest reality? :P Still
funny.

------
BorisMelnik
funny, but any sysadmin knows to hit escape first before doing anything

------
elyrly
Needs a reface

